# What's the most powerful handheld spotlight out there?



## wifeless (Oct 11, 2007)

What's the most powerful handheld spotlight out there?


----------



## lasercrazy (Oct 11, 2007)

wifeless said:


> What's the most powerful handheld spotlight out there?


Depends on whether you mean custom lights or production lights. For custom I'd say the Ken5 and for production I'd say the Zeray 75W BarnBurner.


----------



## DM51 (Oct 12, 2007)

Wifeless, you have already asked that question here, and received answers, and here too.

This is called cross-posting, and it is not allowed. There's no point in asking the same question 3 times anyway.


----------

